# Upgrading to 2.6.35*

## JuszR

I'm following this guide to upgrade the kernel (from 2.6.34*), but on the step 5, after compiling the kernel, i can't copy bzImage because there's no such folder (cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r12/i386 , x86 doesn't have bzImage either).

Any ideas?

----------

## sebaro

Try /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/.

You can use

```
make && make install && make modules_install
```

to build and install kernel.

The kernel image will be /boot/vmlinuz.

----------

## JuszR

 *Quote:*   

> root  boot # make && make install && make modules_install
> 
> make: *** No rule to make target `/mkcpustr', needed by `/cpustr.h'.  Stop.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Hu

 *JuszR wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   root  boot # make && make install && make modules_install
> 
> make: *** No rule to make target `/mkcpustr', needed by `/cpustr.h'.  Stop. 

 That is not normal.  What is the output of emerge --info; env?

----------

## JuszR

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14
> ...

 

edited slightly so as to not break forum formatting. I just added carriage returns where needed so that lines aren't so long the forum is mangled --cach0rr0

----------

## sebaro

You ran the commands I gave you from /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot.

Kernel sources are here /usr/src.

```
ls -l /usr/src
```

/usr/src/linux is a symlink to one of the kernel sources (see 'ls' output above).

Same with (asterisk means symlinked kernel):

```
eselect kernel list
```

Select the kernel source you want:

```
eselect kernel #
```

, where # is kernel's number in the list above.

Now, /usr/src/linux is a symlink to the kernel source you want to build.

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

If you already built the kernel, you only have to:

```
make install && make modules_install
```

This will copy kernel image to /boot and kernel modules to /lib/modules.

Alter your grub or lilo config file.

----------

## mbar

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *JuszR wrote:*    *Quote:*   root  boot # make && make install && make modules_install
> 
> make: *** No rule to make target `/mkcpustr', needed by `/cpustr.h'.  Stop.  That is not normal.  What is the output of emerge --info; env?

 

Yeah, not normal as in "using boot directory to make kernel"...

----------

